# stuck in portsnap fetch update



## panjiesw (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first time posting to this forum, and I currently have a problem with my FreeBSD server. I was doing my regular ports tree update using portsnap, but this time the process is always stuck in acquiring mirrors url:


```
server1# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
```

It just stuck right there without any other notification. even finding the mirrors took at least 10 minutes each time I tried. Usually the process is fast and takes right to fetching and updating the ports tree. My network configuration is ok as I can access the webserver, downloading files with wget, I've tried ping-ing to various addresses and it's just normal as it's always been.

So is it the portsnap server?


----------

